

The Next Generation of Web Development - superkool

What do you all think of where "Content Management" will be in the future given the "Cloud" and the need for content to be: (a) separate from the back-end and (b) separate from the template
======
flashgordon
how do you mean "separate from the template"

the cloud does give scalability.. but the difficulties in "coding" a cms or
getting content up still exist.

one thing that you may see is a lot of "builder" tools that essentially sit as
an app on the cloud enabling content creators on the cloud. ie a return back
to the time of the page-builders in geocities!

obviously different cloud apps could collaborate (like unix tools) ... or to
gain a competitive advantage, CMS App developers could consolidate more and
more functionality to lower transaction costs between the tools.

